

San Diego Hacker News Meetup 61 Tomorrow (4/24) - th
http://sdhn.anyvite.com/7lanmnsuuu

======
joshdotsmith
Really enjoy going to this meetup. Often it's too easy to get sheltered off
into your own little Ruby/Node/Python/whatever community and not talk to other
people. The HN meetup here has a good cross-section of technologists in San
Diego, so I get to get out of my bubble and make new friends.

